# [Cool Edit Pro] - Filter eines abgemischten Titels übernehmen?



## Komplor (26. Juni 2009)

Halli Hallo.

Bin gerade dabei, Schallplatten aufzunehmen. Und da die Titel ganz schön bearbeitet werden müssen, wollt ich wissen, ob man *alle Filter/Equalizer/wasauchimmer* Funktionen, die man auf einem Titel gewirkt hat, auch im selben Maße auf andere wirken kann?

Also wie ein festgelegtes Profil mit verschiedenen Bearbeitungsschritten.

Danke für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## The_Maegges (27. Juni 2009)

Also technisch gesehen kannst du das machen.
Die Frage ist wohl eher, ob es dann auch "Klingt", was aus dem Stehgreif schwer zu beantworten ist, da ja jeder Titel nen individuellen Frequenzgang hat. 
Für Titel derselben Platte sollte das noch recht gut gehen, aber universell Bandübergreifend könnte das auch was am Sound verhunzen.


----------



## bokay (28. Juni 2009)

Durchforste dein Hadbuch mal nach "presets" oder fxp...


----------



## Komplor (1. Juli 2009)

dankschön!


----------

